# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  ارتفاع الدولار مقابل الين بدعم من مؤشرات اقتصادية قوية امريكية

## AiTrade

ارتفاع الدولار مقابل الين بدعم من مؤشرات اقتصادية قوية امريكيةارتفع الدولار مقابل الين خلال تداولات اليوم الاربعاء عقب بيانات اقتصادية متفائلة عن اقتصاد الولايات المتحدة عززت التوقعات بشأن تسارع معدلات النمو الاقتصادي في ظل إدارة دونالد ترامب واتجاه البنك المركزي الفيدرالي لمزيد من رفع أسعار الفائدة في العام المقبل.


حيث ارتفع الدولار بنسبة 0.2% مقابل الين ليسجل مستوى يبلغ 117.67 مقابل الين عقب ارتفاعه بنسبة 0.5% في تداولات يوم الثلاثاء على اثر بيانات اظهرت ارتفاعًا في مؤشر  المستهلك الأمريكي لأعلى مستوياته في 15 عاما خلال شهر ديسمبر. وكان الدولار قد سجل مستوى عند 118.66¥ ، وارتفع مؤشر الدولار مقابل سلة  العملات الست الرئيسية بنسبة 0.1% ولكنه لا يزال اقل من اعلى مستوياته في 14 عاما عند مستوى 103.65 وهو المستوى المسجل في 20 ديسمبر ليسجل المؤشر ارتفاعًا بنحو 5.3% منذ الانتخابات الامريكية.

----------


## Bل» u27022

*Dل»‹ch vل»¥ ؤ‘ؤƒng tin nhanh Mr. Trأ* 0937 300 081*
*Bأ،n hأ*ng Online* ؤ‘ang lأ* phئ°ئ،ng phأ،p quل؛£ng bأ، ngأ*y cأ*ng phل»• biل؛؟n vأ* hiل»‡u quل؛£. *Cأ، nhأ¢n* bل؛،n ؤ‘ang cأ³ nhل»¯ng sل؛£n phل؛©m mong muل»‘n bأ،n ra thل»‹ trئ°ل»‌ng. Nhئ°ng bل؛،n cأ³ quأ، nhiل»پu viل»‡c phل؛£i lأ*m! *bل؛،n khأ´ng cأ³ nhiل»پu thل»‌i gian* dأ*nh cho viل»‡c *ؤ‘ؤƒng tin lأھn nhل»¯ng trang web thئ°ئ،ng mل؛،i ؤ‘iل»‡n tل»**. *Vأ¬ vل؛*y hiل»‡u quل؛£ bأ،n hأ*ng khأ´ng cao* . *Tل؛،i sao* bل؛،n khأ´ng nghؤ© ؤ‘ل؛؟n mل»™t giل؛£i phأ،p khأ،c mأ* sل؛£n phل؛©m cل»§a bل؛،n vل؛«n ؤ‘ئ°ل»£c truyل»پn tل؛£i lأھn mل؛،ng mل»™t cأ،ch rل»™ng rأ£i trأھn mل؛،ng. *Hأ£y gل»چi* ؤ‘ل؛؟n  *dل»‹ch vل»¥ ؤ‘ؤƒng tin nhanh* cل»§a chأ؛ng tأ´i, *dل»‹ch vل»¥ ؤ‘ؤƒng tin marketing online* cل»§a chأ؛ng tأ´i sل؛½ lأ*m phل؛§n viل»‡c ؤ‘أ³ ؤ‘ل»ƒ ؤ‘ئ°a sل؛£n phل؛©m cل»§a bل؛،n cأ³ trأھn *TOP Google*.


*Gأ“I 1*
- Chi phأ* : *800.000 VND / 01 thأ،ng* 
- Biأھn soل؛،n nل»™i dung tin ؤ‘ؤƒng. 
- 300 tin mل»—i ngأ*y. 
- Bأ،o cأ،o thل»‘ng kأھ hأ*ng ngأ*y. 

*Gأ“I 2*
- Chi phأ* : *1.300.000 VND / 01 thأ،ng* 
- Biأھn soل؛،n nل»™i dung tin ؤ‘ؤƒng 
- 500 cho tin mل»—i ngأ*y. 
- Bأ،o cأ،o thل»‘ng kأھ hأ*ng ngأ*y.

*Gأ“I 3*
- Chi phأ* : *1.900.000 VND / 01 thأ،ng* 
- Biأھn soل؛،n nل»™i dung tin ؤ‘ؤƒng 
- 800 cho tin mل»—i ngأ*y. 
- Bأ،o cأ،o thل»‘ng kأھ hأ*ng ngأ*y.

*Gأ“I 4*
- Chi phأ* : *3.000.000 VND / 01 thأ،ng* 
- Biأھn soل؛،n nل»™i dung tin ؤ‘ؤƒng. 
- 1300 tin mل»—i ngأ*y. 
- Bأ،o cأ،o thل»‘ng kأھ hأ*ng ngأ*y.

*Gأ“I 5*
- Chi phأ* : *4.500.000 VND / 01 thأ،ng*
- Biأھn soل؛،n nل»™i dung tin ؤ‘ؤƒng. 
- 2,000 tin mل»—i ngأ*y. 
- Bأ،o cأ،o thل»‘ng kأھ hأ*ng ngأ*y.

*Gأ“I 6*
- Chi phأ* : *6.500.000 VND / 01 thأ،ng* 
- Biأھn soل؛،n nل»™i dung tin ؤ‘ؤƒng 
- 3,000 tin mل»—i ngأ*y. 
- Bأ،o cأ،o thل»‘ng kأھ hأ*ng ngأ*y. 

*Quأ½ khأ،ch hأ*ng cأ³ nhu cل؛§u vui lأ²ng liأھn hل»‡:* 

*Mr.Trأ*: 0937 300 081* 

*+ Hل»£p ؤ‘ل»“ng 03 thأ،ng giل؛£m 5%* 
*+ Hل»£p ؤ‘ل»“ng 06 thأ،ng giل؛£m 10%* 
*+ Hل»£p ؤ‘ل»“ng 12 thأ،ng giل؛£m 15%* 


*+ Vل»›i mل»چi gأ³i chأ؛ng tأ´i ؤ‘ل»پu thل»±c hiل»‡n ؤ‘ل؛§y ؤ‘ل»§ mل»چi chل»©c nؤƒng cho quأ½ khأ،ch hأ*ng:* Bأ،o cأ،o ؤ‘ل؛§y ؤ‘ل»§ nل»™i dung tin cho khأ،ch hأ*ng, thay ؤ‘ل»•i nل»™i dung vأ* chل»چn website theo yأھu cل؛§u cل»§a khأ،ch hأ*ng. 
*+ Phأ¹ hل»£p vل»›i* Cأ، Nhأ¢n, Doanh Nghiل»‡p lل»›n nhل»ڈ bأ،n sل؛£n phل؛©m hoل؛·c quل؛£ng bأ، thئ°ئ،ng hiل»‡u lأ¢u dأ*i trأھn Internet.

----------

